# Heat and Hair



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

The weather here has heated up quite a bit over the last few days even though it's early spring. Sunny and 30C yesterday. Already Charlie seems to be struggling with the heat - mainly panting a lot and flopping down on the tiles.

We haven't had his coat trimmed at all except for a face and sanitary trim a couple of months ago - we prefer the mid-length look. So he's got quite a shaggy long coat and of course being dark it seems to get hot the minute the sun is on his back.

I'm really unsure about whether or not we should have it cut right down to help him. I've read conflicting things about whether longer or shorter is better in hot weather so would like to understand other people's experiences and also any tips on keeping him cooler.

It's only going to get warmer / more humid so I really want to do what's best for Charlie rather than worry about how he looks.

Thanks.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi! It seems strange to read that you are in early spring, when most of us are getting ready for fall and cooler weather! It has always been my understanding that the coat is to protect from the sun...keep them cooler.( Whimsy has always had a full coat mainly because I love her that way.) I feel that most dogs pant when it's warm whether or not they have a long or a short coat. When it's really hot out, I just keep Whimsy indoors and turn on the air conditioning.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I have only read that the long coat helps them keep out the heat. I hope it cools off in your area soon!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy does not do well in the heat, he's in a puppy cut, I'm not sure coat length makes any difference. In fact, some will chime in that longer coats actually help in the heat, think about it our breed comes from Cuba and it's hot there all the time. I just make sure Timmy has water available and our walks are shorter and in the early morning or evening. Best of luck with your summer season we're gearing up for the ice and snow. Farmer's Almanac says we're in for a bad winter, good think I'll be getting a puppy to housebreak in the middle of it.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I clipped Riley down short early this summer. He definitely seemed more comfortable with short hair. However I can't swear he was any cooler. Everyone does say the longer hair protects against the heat but I look at it this way; When it's hot, aren't people cooler when they put their hair up rather than have it hanging over their necks?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruthiec said:


> The weather here has heated up quite a bit over the last few days even though it's early spring. Sunny and 30C yesterday. Already Charlie seems to be struggling with the heat - mainly panting a lot and flopping down on the tiles.
> 
> We haven't had his coat trimmed at all except for a face and sanitary trim a couple of months ago - we prefer the mid-length look. So he's got quite a shaggy long coat and of course being dark it seems to get hot the minute the sun is on his back.
> 
> ...


Short coats don't keep them cooler. Clip if you want, it's TOTALLY up to you and your preferences, but it is not for the sake of the dog.  All dogs react pretty strongly to the weather suddenly getting hot. He'll adjust and find cool places in the shade to hang out and sleep through the heat of the day. That's what dogs do.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone that's very reassuring. He certainly prefers being inside when it's hot - we have tiles everywhere he's allowed to go. Once the pet door is installed hopefully he will learn to come and go as he pleases.

It's cooler today which is great because we're off to dog training this morning and even I get hot at that


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think these dogs are from Alaska or our northern territories. no way Cuba :becky:


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

my dog definitely does better in a short coat with the humidity, much more comfortable - cooling mats are pretty effective too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie has a long coat, hasn't been trimmed in close to 2 yrs, and we have HEAT. like it is not uncommon for 110+ during the summer and 104 is the norm ... yes, it is HOT. but reality is, she isn't OUT in the heat so her hair length really doesn't matter! lol


----------



## dombat (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi, I haven't ever submitted a post before so here goes... I am from Australia and so have done a bit of research on this topic...the bottom line is that Havanese coat is a single one as opposed to a double coat of many dogs like alaskans which do have insulating properties..consequently it gives them little protection against heat or cold. Hence best to let it grow long in winter and get it cut quite short in summer. Mind you keep it long enough to protect their sensitive skin from sunburn.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, according the American Kennel Club Breed Standards this is what I read. There is an undercoat.

Coat
Silky to the touch, the coat is soft and light in texture in both outer and undercoat, although the outer coat carries slightly more weight. The coat is long, abundant and wavy. It stands off the body slightly, but flows with movement. An ideal coat will permit the natural lines of the dog to be seen. Puppy coat may be shorter and have a softer texture than adult coat. A single, flat, frizzy or curly coat should be faulted. A coarse, wiry coat is a disqualification. A short, smooth coat with or without furnishings is a disqualification. The coat may be corded. Corded coats will naturally separate into wavy sections in young dogs and will in time develop into cords. Adult corded dogs will be completely covered with a full coat of tassle-like cords.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Whimsy
That is what the standard calls for-so they have both an outer coat & an undercoat.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

I've decided to persevere with the long hair. Charlie is only a puppy so at the moment just has a single coat. I'm hoping I can keep it long even when his second coat starts to grow through.

He's quite comfortable today even though it's fairly warm. His cooling mat arrived this morning and he loves it


----------



## dombat (Oct 26, 2012)

Well thankyou! I got that wrong - I can't remember where I read that they have only a single coat - but the american havanese society is certainly the eminent source on havanese - I will still get her coat shorter for summer because she does appear to be more comfortable that way.


----------



## MyLittleHavanese (Jan 15, 2013)

My two have always been in full coat and for the last three summers they adjust their time outside by themselves. They have an electric dog door and a fully fenced yard, the door is turned off at night and back on in the morning. When it is the heat of the day they are inside in the air conditioning and usually only go out to do their business or for short periods if they hear something outside.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Paige has always been in full coat. When it's really hot outside she stays in other than her potty breaks. Oh and my ceiling fans & furnace fan never stops running all summer. Once winter is here I turn down the heat and she is quite comfortable. If you turn the ceiling fan off in the bedroom she stands right beside your face & pants. She would really like the ceiling fan to run all year long-she lays where it blows on her belly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Miss Paige said:


> Whimsy
> That is what the standard calls for-so they have both an outer coat & an undercoat.


I've seen a couple with no undercoat, and they look very strange. The coat is VERY flat, and you can easily see skin when the hair moves. It is not at all like any of the "normal" Havanese coats I've seen.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

There are quite a few 'cooling coats' on the market; here is a good review of several, plus lots of info on overheating:

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/10_8/features/Canine-Heat-Stroke-Prevention_15954-1.html

I have a friend who breeds Tibetan Terriers who had a sort of silver reflective one that they love and that really does seem to keep the heat reflected back off the dog. I've got one called the Easi-dri (http://www.easidri.com) which you soak in cool water. I can't say I've actually used it yet - hey, I live in the UK! It does occasionally get really hot here, but I haven't seemed to need it this year.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I think the color of the coat is more important than length when in the sun. It's like wearing a white t shirt as opposed to a black one...both cover the same amount of skin but darker colors heat up much faster. 

The other thing to always remember in summer is to make sure the ground isn't too hot. Black pavement can get real hot real fast mid day. 

Angie


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep, so true - his back just sucks up the heat. However the daily grooming is beginning to stress him too much because of the heat so tomorrow about half the length of his coat is coming off. I figure that he want mind either way and if I don't like it well it will grow again


----------

